# Breeding dogs with their championship



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

I've been looking at so many breeders websites lately and many seem to not to choose dogs that have their championships or show at all. Do you as a breeder prefer to breed CH to CH or is it alright if only one, bitch or dog, has their championship?

I think if I was choosing a puppy at this stage of the game, imformation overload, I would prefer if my puppy came from dogs that had been shown and had proven themselves in the show ring.

What do you do as a breeder?


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

There is no perfect answer to this question. Most breeders I know have all bred a dog that doesn't have it's championship. This is a choice that only that breeder can make- 
There can be many different reasons as to why a particular dog doesn't get their championship. I will use my Jester as an example. He was being shown and was doing very well. He got 13 of his 15 points fairly quickly. He has both his majors and a BOB win. Then he got sick with his bladder stones. I was showing him for a while before we discovered the stones, and I just couldn't figure out why he was suddenly freaking out at the shows, on the table ect. I now know it was because he wasn't feeling well. After many many trips to the vet, being put up on a table and having urine drawn with a needle directly into his bladder, he was really really freaked out about tables. Then he had his surgery, recovered for a few months, then I tried to get him back in the ring to get those last two points- but he was still freaking out at the shows. I think the poor guy is/was traumatized, as the show surroundings must remind him of being sick and the table must remind him of the urine draws. 
So I decided to shave him down and just let him be a dog. Putting a CH in front of his name is not worth it to me if freaking him out in the process is what it's going to take. I know he is deserving of his championship. Yes I have bred him a couple times. But having the CH in front of his name or not will not change what he can do in the whelping box. He has so many wonderful qualities that I know he can pass onto his babies. So far I have been very pleased with his offspring-
Now this is only my opinion, each breeder is going to have their own opinion and thoughts. Like I said, there is no "one" answer to this question-


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Getting a championship is great, but if the championship was achieved when the dog/bitch was a puppy, it doesn't necessarily mean anything about that dog as an adult.

(I had a few other thoughts, but just got a call and will be gone for a few hours, so I'll leave the above thought to stand alone for now.)


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Getting a championship is great, but if the championship was achieved when the dog/bitch was a puppy, it doesn't necessarily mean anything about that dog as an adult.
> 
> (I had a few other thoughts, but just got a call and will be gone for a few hours, so I'll leave the above thought to stand alone for now.)


I have read that thought before Kimberly. I'll be interested to hear more when you come back.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

As a breeder I prefer an AKC Championship on a dog before breeding. Does that mean that dog is worthy of being bred? Not always. Does it mean a dog that didn't acheive their title should never be used? Not always. There have been many brood bitches that didn't finish but produced top winning dogs. Let's remember too that just because a dog is a top winner doesn't mean they will be a top producer! While many Havanese finish before they are a year old, it is up to that breeder then to decide if the dog has held together and still worthy of being bred. Many are not. Now, I also am of the mind thought that just because a dog has a championship doesn't mean it is a nice example of the breed and should be bred. I see too many dogs in the ring that should be pets not show dogs and not just in our breed do I see this.

Dogs are bred that have titles in other things besides being a champion. Like Sporting dogs. They might not be a conformation champion but they are a champion in hunting trials.

So, there is no hard set rule in my opinion. Breeding is about improving and that means we have to be willing to try things other's might not always agree with. Should people be breeding just to produce puppies to sell? NO!!!!!!! There in lies the problem to me! Reading pedigree's, studying genetics, reviewing health tests, and looking at the dogs, and standing behind what you breed are important.

Just a few of my thoughts! <grin>


----------

